# Ibe epistane



## behindblueeyes7 (Feb 26, 2008)

Guys has any one tried or have got any opinions on:

IBE Epistane 90 Capsules | Prohormones

I aint used any sort of prohormone before and have read that epistane is a safe choice - could you let me know your thoughts.

Also on the liver support what do you recomend - and should I be takin anything else along with the liver support - I m still doing my own research but value your experience.

cheers

Mike


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

adding on to that...the advertising blurb says it has little impact on the gonads?

is that bollox?(excuse the pun)

whats epistane based on?

btw^^^^ epistane is one of the better legal PS`s,but you`d still be better off with the real thing(cheaper with less sides etc etc)


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

i ran tren bomb i think its a clone. I felt ill hell and they will cause major shut down. I think you should cycle it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I have seen that Pharma Labs do Tren bomb which is like trenbolone but they also do another one called EPI which is the Epistane one.

As Epistane is a steroid, PCT is reccomended


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

i think the tren bomb is aot stronger the the epi.


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

john davies said:


> i think the tren bomb is aot stronger the the epi.


 i ran epistane cycle for four weeks great gains in strength and mass no sides.

5 tabs a day..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

maidenscotland said:


> i ran epistane cycle for four weeks great gains in strength and mass no sides.
> 
> 5 tabs a day..


excellant without PCT you will lose alot of the gains you have made


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

PScarb said:


> excellant without PCT you will lose alot of the gains you have made


 just ordered pct prob take a day or so to come dose it matter Ive lost two days without pct after finishing Epistane


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Just logged onto this forum as I had someone asking us to take a look.

Pct for Epistane should definitely comprise of a three pronged approach of reducing estrogen, cortisol and employing something to boost strength, free test and libido.


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

predatornutrition said:


> Just logged onto this forum as I had someone asking us to take a look.
> 
> Pct for Epistane should definitely comprise of a three pronged approach of reducing estrogen, cortisol and employing something to boost strength, free test and libido.


 is Novedex XT ok


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Novedex xt is a decent choice for one of these three things - estrogen control.


----------



## maidenscotland (Mar 10, 2009)

PScarb said:


> excellant without PCT you will lose alot of the gains you have made


 do i run pct with epistane or after ??????


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe you would run PCT after your cycle depending on the life of the steroid, I have read with epistane it would be the next day


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats it based on dudes?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

epistane is a steroid so it effects the HPTA so full consideration has to be given for a PCT


----------



## Lbertov05 (Jun 27, 2008)

What do you recommend for PCT and do have cycle for Epistane


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nolva or clomid..

soz bertie i forgot to pm ya back


----------



## Lbertov05 (Jun 27, 2008)

So what dosages is recommended for the Epistane and how long should the cycle be and the post cycle? Hey Cal whats up still waiting on the other site though, LOL


----------

